# Цервикокраниалгия на фоне шейного остеохондроза



## Goldberg87 (26 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте! Такой диагноз поставил мне последний из 10 неврологов которых я обошел. Симптомы следующие - тяжесть в голове, как будто голову налили свинцом, ощущение не сдавленности а именно распирания, переполненности. Шум в ушах постоянный, усиливается лежа в тишине и если выдвигаю челюсть вперед, незначительно при повороте головы, иногда лежа на подушке слышу пульсацию крови. В последнее время жжение в глазах, ощущение сухости и песка, ухудшилось зрение, четкость вдалеке, давление на глазные яблоки, отекшие веки с утра, иногда темные круги под глазами вечером после работы. Иногда несильные головные боли в разных частях головы. Несильные головокружения ощущение шаткости и неустойчивости. Ощущения усиливаются при физических нагрузках, ходьбе и усиленных умственных нагрузках. Состояние оглушенности ступора, плохо соображаю. Когда лежу, симптомы ослабевают. Из обследований вкратце: лор патологий не нашел, мрт гм - микроаденома гипофиза, дэп 1 стадии, синдром пустого турецкого седла, микроангиопатия. Глазное дно - норма, вены и артерии обычного калибра, ангиопатия сетчатки. Узгд сосудов шеи делал много раз все показывают нарушение венозного оттока, гемодинамически значимых нарушений не выявлено,  на мрт нашли признаки повышения вчд (умеренное расширение перивентикулярных пространств), цветное дупл сканирование признаки нормоперфузии, венозная гипертензия без признака повышения вчд. В крови повышен гемоглобин и эритроциты. Состояние облегчается вечером почему то но не проходит полностью. Мрт шеи остеохандроз шейного отдела позвоночника, гипоплазия левой па, уплотнения мышц шеи. Все это я показывал неврологам они отмахиваются и говорят что эти проблемы с шеей незначительны и есть у всех. Начало болеть шея в районе мышц в местах ПА с обоих сторон, если наклоняю голову вбок и чуть поворачиваю, если до упора то болит сильно. Также существуют другие признаки охз есть жжение между лопатками и покалывание в пальцах. Громкий Хруст тоже появился. Проблемы с шеей у меня были не всегда, т.е. в середине цикла моего заболевания, в начале шея вообще не болела, я думаю что когда начались попытки ее вправлять и вытягивать появились всякие боли. Вдобавок появились астенические симптомы и депрессия, т.к. данное состояние радости не вызывает, я стал ипохондриком и ищу у себя смертельные заболевания, стал канцерофобом. 
Невролог назначил массаж шейно воротниковой зоны, АД и карбокситерапию, насколько это оправдано? К слову о лечении, таблетки и капельницы сосудорасширяющие всевозможные, типа Актовегина, пирацетама, кортексина и очень много подобного, успокоительные мне не помогли, список очень большой, не знаю есть смысл писать, курс физиотерапии и вытягивании шеи все это ни капли не помогло. Не могу заняться спортом т.к. При физ нагрузках дурнота в голове усиливается, впадаю в еще больший ступор и уходит желание что то делать.


----------



## AIR (27 Июл 2018)

Goldberg87 написал(а):


> Узгд сосудов шеи делал много раз все показывают *нарушение венозного оттока*,





Goldberg87 написал(а):


> на мрт нашли *признаки повышения вчд *(умеренное расширение перивентикулярных пространств), цветное дупл сканирование признаки нормоперфузии, *венозная гипертензия *без признака повышения вчд





Goldberg87 написал(а):


> думаю что когда начались попытки *ее вправлять и вытягивать появились всякие боли*.


Проблема достаточно сложная.. Нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения на *кранио-вертебральном* уровне , владеющий мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии и имеющий достаточный опыт работы _именно с таким вариантом нарушений_ на кранио-вертебральном уровне .


----------



## Goldberg87 (27 Июл 2018)

@AIR, спасибо за ответы! К сожалению не смогу к вам обратиться потому что живу не в России, лишь только просить советов.

@AIR, Вы не могли бы посмотреть снимок с функциональной пробой?


----------



## AIR (28 Июл 2018)

Goldberg87 написал(а):


> Вы не могли бы посмотреть снимок с функциональной пробой?


А где?


----------



## Goldberg87 (29 Июл 2018)

@AIR, снимки

 

Сфоткал постарался как смог
Есть еще мрт на диске, если бы вы были не против посмотреть



На всякий случай заключение рентгенологов, если снимок плохой.


----------



## AIR (29 Июл 2018)

При рентгеновских исселедованиях с функциональными пробами делается 4 снимка.. Спереди,  сбоку, сбоку при сгибании, сбоку при разгибании.. По одному снимку оценить сложно. Видно только смещение С4. Два миллиметра на границе нормы, а при сгибании вперед оно может уменьшаться или увеличивать. .  А снимка со сгибанием то и нет..


----------



## Goldberg87 (29 Июл 2018)

Посмотрите пожалуйста мрт очень прошу 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DwpW/nxHsXE1xd


----------



## AIR (29 Июл 2018)

У меня планшет не открывает.. пишет "недопустимый формат файла "..


----------



## Goldberg87 (29 Июл 2018)

Да там только с компьютера  смотреть. Дуплексное сканирование сосудов?


----------



## Goldberg87 (29 Июл 2018)

Простите за настойчивость, просто я сдал много анализов и хочу найти причину моего состояния, у меня есть остеохондроз но какие еще снимки сделать чтобы точно определить причину, или это не получится сделать?


----------



## AIR (30 Июл 2018)

Goldberg87 написал(а):


> Простите за настойчивость, просто я сдал много анализов и хочу найти причину моего состояния,


Так я вроде уже писал про нарушения мышечно-тонического характера на кранио-вертебральном уровне.. Это способствует нарушению венозного оттока. .. Комплекс этих проблем вполне может давать такие симптомы..


----------



## Goldberg87 (5 Авг 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Так я вроде уже писал про нарушения мышечно-тонического характера на кранио-вертебральном уровне.. Это способствует нарушению венозного оттока. .. Комплекс этих проблем вполне может давать такие симптомы..



Хотел вас спросить, я так понимаю лечение должно быть длительным и от пары походов к мануальному терапевту улучшений ждать не стоит? То есть когда должны быть хотя б минимальные результаты, чтобы понять что это то что мне нужно? Как вы относитесь к карбоксетерапии, на мой взгляд это какая то уловка для вытягивания денег, или есть доказанный эффект? Мне прописал невролог это


----------



## AIR (5 Авг 2018)

Goldberg87 написал(а):


> Хотел вас спросить, я так понимаю лечение должно быть длительным и от пары походов к мануальному терапевту улучшений ждать не стоит? То есть когда должны быть хотя б минимальные результаты, чтобы понять что это то что мне нужно?


Всё зависит от квалификации специалиста. .. Может и за два похода шею свернуть, а может и за 5-7 достойного результата добиться..


Goldberg87 написал(а):


> Как вы относитесь к карбоксетерапии, на мой взгляд это какая то уловка для вытягивания денег...


Я в этом не очень, я больше по "ручной работе"..


----------



## Брюнетка88 (26 Авг 2018)

@Goldberg87, Здравствуйте! Скажите, а Ваши ощущения не усиливаются от холода или сильного ветра? Отеки век возникают после полноценного сна, или достаточно недолго полежать и лицо начинает отекать?


----------



## Goldberg87 (29 Авг 2018)

Усиливаются когда  я начинаю что то физическое делать. Когда лежу в покое все более менее. За компом вообще могу не сидеть, просто само по себе накатывает минут на 15 потом проходит и так несколько раз за день.


----------



## Брюнетка88 (31 Авг 2018)

@Goldberg87, а массаж Вы делали? Есть ли хоть малейшее облегчение?
И как все это начиналось: постепенно одно за другим, или сразу после каких-то событий, обстоятельств?


----------



## Goldberg87 (3 Сен 2018)

@Брюнетка88, ни малейшего облегчения. Все симптомы наслаивались постепенно, началось все с тяжелой ватной головы, потом в течении года появилось все остальное. Сейчас вроде все одинаково, ни хуже ни лучше


----------



## Тт (3 Сен 2018)

@Goldberg87,  доброе утро. Я Вас правильно понимаю, что у Вас это состояние приступами?


----------



## Goldberg87 (3 Сен 2018)

@Тт, нет так постоянно


----------



## Тт (3 Сен 2018)

@Goldberg87, поскольку у самой головные проблемы и мне тоже советовали мануального терапевта, то спрошу: обращались ли Вы к мануальщику?


----------



## promogeneral (22 Сен 2018)

@Goldberg87 аналогичная ситуация, спустя десяток неврологов поставили такой же диагноз + еще синдром ПА, часть проблем решил операцией на шее с удалением 2 грыж. Но часть осталась. 
Мне мануалку врач назначила как дополнение, а основное лечение нейролептик, для снятия мышечного тонуса и "вессел дуэ ф" для нормализации кровотока. Пока четвертый день пью, так что результата еще особо нет.


----------



## Goldberg87 (24 Сен 2018)

Проблема в том что на операцию никто не направляют, говорят оперировать нечего. Тут либо плохо лечится остеохондроз, либо это проблема с неврозом. У вас такие же симптомы?


----------



## promogeneral (24 Сен 2018)

Симптомы, почти все такие же.
На операцию никто в России не отправлял, все говорили, что ничего не надо делать. "Лечили" год, ставили самые разные диагнозы. Оперировался в Германии, там по снимкам не сомневались в необходимости операции. После операции прошел гипертонус в шее и плечах, который был много лет. А вот остальные симптомы не прошли. Поэтому ищу дальше.


----------



## Goldberg87 (24 Сен 2018)

Но вроде говорят что после операции постепенно должно все проходить, не сразу, сколько уже времени прошло после операции?


----------



## promogeneral (24 Сен 2018)

3 месяца. Нет там как раз уже сейчас должно быть хорошо. А некоторые проблемы наоборот прогрессируют. Не думаю, что это побочка операции, скорей проблем несколько было. Одну устранили, а вот кровоснабжение головного мозга так и не "починили".


----------



## BlackND (24 Сен 2018)

все тоже самое..часть проблем ушла с помощью селектры и ЛФК с Бассеином. Щас Значительно лучше..не идеально но во всяком случае могу что то делать и по даче и таскать что то. А раньше рюкзак поднял все между лопатками болит..щас такого нету. Год потратил на ЛФК. Пол года пью чудесные таблеточки. Месяца три примерно бассеин три раза в неделю..после него сауна минут 5-10 в два захода. Вот как то так. Щас вот еще записался на магнит и электрофарез с эуфиллином на Воротник..после еще и массажик поделаю.

а начиналось так же голова как свинцовая в ногах скованность от того что шею зажимало. вот от слова что еле ходил после 300 метров прогулки голова чумная как будто вдарили по ней чтоль..жуть что было шея щелкала звонко особенно после статичных поз..за компом посидишь потом любое движение и щелк аж вздрагивал, давление прошлой осенью скакало..150\104 было пульс 114 примерно. до работы доходил и часа два просто в себя приходил а до работы 10-15 минут пешком.

еще в санаторий ездил там и электрофарез и душики, и массажики.и грязи и рапа..самое главное вот все вместе как то и дает толк..главное это правильное движение т.е постоянное правильное ЛФК. и релакс.


----------



## Goldberg87 (24 Сен 2018)

@promogeneral, психотерапевта не рассматривали как вариант?


----------



## promogeneral (24 Сен 2018)

@Goldberg87, сам нет. Проблем с психоэмоциональным состоянием нет. Но 2 раза лечащие врачи заставляли сходить к психитерапевтам. Оба раза меня психотерапевты отфутболивали говоря что нет у меня проблем по их части.


----------



## BlackND (24 Сен 2018)

тут вопрос в том что из за невроза мышцы могут перенапрягаться..как со сном..?


----------



## promogeneral (24 Сен 2018)

BlackND написал(а):


> все тоже самое..часть проблем ушла с помощью селектры и ЛФК с Бассеином. Щас Значительно лучше..не идеально но во всяком случае могу что то делать и по даче и таскать что то. А раньше рюкзак поднял все между лопатками болит..щас такого нету. Год потратил на ЛФК. Пол года пью чудесные таблеточки. Месяца три примерно бассеин три раза в неделю..после него сауна минут 5-10 в два захода. Вот как то так. Щас вот еще записался на магнит и электрофарез с эуфиллином на Воротник..после еще и массажик поделаю.


Я бы хотел причину точную выяснить. Т.к. у меня есть проблемы и в шее еще(остался один сегмент убитый) и с сосудами в шее, гипоплазия и прочее. АД штука сложная, у них есть один эффект в моем случае, снятие болевого синдрома и расслабление мышц, которое разжимает зажатые вены/сосуды.


BlackND написал(а):


> тут вопрос в том что из за невроза мышцы могут перенапрягаться..как со сном..?


Сплю отлично. 8 часов минимум.


----------



## Goldberg87 (24 Сен 2018)

BlackND написал(а):


> тут вопрос в том что из за невроза мышцы могут перенапрягаться..как со сном..?


почему то сам сон нормальный, но засыпаю часа в два ночи, даже если много сплю с утра встаю как будто вообще не спал, звон в ушах сильнее. мне говорили что из за  нервов сосуды пережимаются мышцами. это мой официальный диагноз, пока пью антидепрессанты, потому что сосудистые препараты не помогают. хотя бы существовало какое нибудь симптоматическое лечение, как например выпить таблетку от головной боли, и она прошла. А тут вроде голова особо не болит и не знаешь что может голову прояснить, какие временные средства, потому что причина точно неизвестна.


BlackND написал(а):


> все тоже самое..часть проблем ушла с помощью селектры и ЛФК с Бассеином. Щас Значительно лучше..не идеально но во всяком случае могу что то делать и по даче и таскать что то. А раньше рюкзак поднял все между лопатками болит..щас такого нету. Год потратил на ЛФК. Пол года пью чудесные таблеточки. Месяца три примерно бассеин три раза в неделю..после него сауна минут 5-10 в два захода. Вот как то так. Щас вот еще записался на магнит и электрофарез с эуфиллином на Воротник..после еще и массажик поделаю.


когда почувствовали действие АД? чтобы в принципе понять нужны ли они или нет. Хотя б примерно, когда почувствовал улучшение?


----------



## promogeneral (24 Сен 2018)

Я вот от нейролептиков вообще не чувствую положительного эффекта, спустя 5 дней, только еще сильней гасит. Пульс как скакал в движении к 100-130 так и скачет, при этом в покое леда 56-65. До этого врач назначал фенибут, так с него вообще голову как будто на куски разбирало, 2 недели еле выдержал, положительного эффект 0. Единственное что помогало для ясности сознания это кавинтон и пирацетам, но они имеют эффект усиления ажитации.


----------



## Goldberg87 (24 Сен 2018)

@BlackND,


promogeneral написал(а):


> Я вот от нейролептиков вообще не чувствую положительного эффекта, спустя 5 дней, только еще сильней гасит. Пульс как скакал в движении к 100-130 так и скачет, при этом в покое леда 56-65. До этого врач назначал фенибут, так с него вообще голову как будто на куски разбирало, 2 недели еле выдержал, положительного эффект 0. Единственное что помогало для ясности сознания это кавинтон и пирацетам, но они имеют эффект усиления ажитации.



принимал эти препараты, вообще не помогли. По видимому проблема не в сосудах


----------



## promogeneral (24 Сен 2018)

Эти препараты улучшают метаболизм в головном мозге + имеют небольшой сосудорасширяющий эффект. Для ясности сознания помогли. От головной боли от физ нагрузок и скачков пульса не помогли вообще.


----------



## BlackND (24 Сен 2018)

promogeneral написал(а):


> Эти препараты улучшают метаболизм в головном мозге + имеют небольшой сосудорасширяющий эффект. Для ясности сознания помогли. От головной боли от физ нагрузок и скачков пульса не помогли вообще.



от этого поможет ежедневная физра и время, отсутствие стрессов и сидячей работы..


----------



## Подмосковный (15 Мар 2019)

@Goldberg87, Как сейчас у вас дела?


----------

